# The "Horseback Riding is not a sport" controversy!



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Considering we're all horse people, I HOPE you all think horseback riding is a sport. Anyway, The other day while I was at school the topics of sports came up. One of my classmates said "Riding Horses isn't even considered a sport!" and I started to say that " YOU try riding a 1000+ lb moving animal and that if something happens to go wrong, it COULD kill you. Think about it" After that..she shut up and didn't say anything for the rest of class.

What are your guy's approach when people say something like that in front of you?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Shrugs* If people don't think it's a sport, that's their problem._ I_ know it's a sport, and I'm not going to stress over what non-horsey people think about it.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

If someone says it isn't a sport, I just call it an art form. :wink: It's a bit of both!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate how people say its not a sport. But i gotta use your quote, "YOU try riding a 1000+ lb moving animal and that if something happens to go wrong, it COULD kill you." I do another thing that you can actually call a sport, cross country skiing racing and trap shooting. 

​


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't care. :wink: People can think what they want.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

simply riding a horse isnt a sport, There are sports that involve riding a horse. Just like there are sports that involve riding a bike and some people just ride a bike to get somewhere. Your logic isnt very good either. Just because something is heavy and could kill you doesnt make it a sport. SO in your opinion if I stand under a car dangling by a small rope that makes it a sport ? I think you should look up the definition of sport and then frame your response in a manner that shows your activity actually fits the definition.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Joe, you wouldn't actually stand under a car that is dangling by a thin rope, would you?

(just kidding). But if you did, I'd like to see that.

However, your logic rings true to me.


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the newspapers to have a *"equestrian section" on the Sports Page!* Even here in Oklahoma City where most of the world shows are held, with millions of $$ are spent in the Oklahoma economy, horses are lucky to get a few lines...??


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

If it's in the Olympics it's a sport


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh Lowered, I thought that Neanderthal argument had gone out the window when I was still in high school....Don't ask how long ago that was, just know you weren't born then. Heck, your mother might not have been born then. 

Back then I always just offered to have them come for a trail ride on a Saturday morning and would put them on a sweet, safe horse and we'd leave about 9 am and get back in just before dark. Then they had to help clean up the horse and put him away. Once they saw I wasn't in rough shape and had to go to a show the next day, they generally changed their minds.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Joe4d is right.

Define sport.

"1. an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature, as racing, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc."

Horses can be used in sports, or not. Riding, by itself, stretches the meaning of sport.

Now, if they are saying it doesn't require skill or ability...they are NUTS!

Although...if someone rides a horse at a trail ride place, how much skill is required? Is that riding?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Its always slightly irritated me when people say that and I don't really understand why. 

BSMS - I know what you mean about trail riding and such. Sport does require some kind of competition doesn't it? Like you need skill to be a good at sewing but that is still a hobby, not a sport. 

Although I think some other disciplines are definitely a sport. People have told me that horse riding is not hard work for a rider and all the rider does is sit there - well obviously these people have never ridden. I can tell by just my muscle pain how fit one really does need to be to ride correctly. 

Then there is things like polocrosse, how could people even begin to argue that isn't a sport? It has so many aspects from other sports... I don't know where people get their logic from.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't care really what people say about me, horse riding, or my horses... But then I'm an adult... :wink:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't care really what people say about me, horse riding, or my horses... But then I'm an adult... :wink:


Good one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nothing in this world comes without haters. 

If they don't think it is a sport, then fine. That's their deal. 

In some cases though horse riding isn't sportish. Like trail rides and such.

In terms of jumping, racing, and etc it is a sport.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hhaha this always happens to me... especially when i talk to people who don't know horses... i generally just ignore them. if they keep picking at it then i get into the argument  
1. its in the olympics
2. taking a living animal who thinks like a prey animal who has a natural fear to run away over jumps, through water, near dogs, moving cars, wild animals, etc... we don't just drive a car or bike over that don't have brains over or through obstacles.
3. constant battle to be the alpha to an animal 3-4 times the size of me who can run me over just because they want to
4. to work as a team with something not human 
5. to have a bond of understanding and mutual respect 
6. we are our own mechanics, we must look after the needs of our horse to preform. we can't just drop it off at a shop.
list goes on lol
but i try to stay out of the arguements since those people are ignorant in my book


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Saskia said:


> Although I think some other disciplines are definitely a sport. People have told me that horse riding is not hard work for a rider and all the rider does is sit there - well obviously these people have never ridden. I can tell by just my muscle pain how fit one really does need to be to ride correctly.


Reminds me of my days as a trail guide, used to love seeing the people come in thinking all they had to do was *sit* there, and how bad they waddled to their cars after the ride. :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bsms said:


> Now, if they are saying it doesn't require skill or ability...they are NUTS!
> 
> Although...if someone rides a horse at a trail ride place, how much skill is required? Is that riding?


While that in itself may not be considered a sport, if you take a desk jockey out for 8 hrs on horseback and take them over, under and around whatever terrain you find and basically take them for a mini-endurance style ride, they learn to appreciate that while that particular portion of what you just did with them may not be defined as a sport, the competition portion that they could not POSSIBLY have the skill for most assuredly is. And you accomplish 2 things with it, 1/they shut up about riding not being a sport and 2/either they are in love with horse or will never go near one again when you're done. Either way, you win because they shut up about the subject.


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

kait18 said:


> hhaha this always happens to me... especially when i talk to people who don't know horses... i generally just ignore them. if they keep picking at it then i get into the argument
> 1. its in the olympics
> 2. taking a living animal who thinks like a prey animal who has a natural fear to run away over jumps, through water, near dogs, moving cars, wild animals, etc... we don't just drive a car or bike over that don't have brains over or through obstacles.
> 3. constant battle to be the alpha to an animal 3-4 times the size of me who can run me over just because they want to
> ...


Only 1. is a valid argument in the discussion of whether or not horseback riding is a sport, and 6. is just downright wrong in most people's cases. Plenty of people drop their horse off at a trainer's for a tune-up or a serious overhaul. Also, some people do their own farrier work, but most don't. Not to mention the amount of people who use vets, chiropractors, massage therapists, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kait18 said:


> _3. constant battle to be the alpha to an animal 3-4 times the size of me who can run me over just because they want to_


 I don't know about you, but for me, I'm only rarely in a "battle to be the alpha" with my horses. Constant bickering defeats the point of mutual understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Serendipitous said:


> Only 1. is a valid argument in the discussion of whether or not horseback riding is a sport, and 6. is just downright wrong in most people's cases. Plenty of people drop their horse off at a trainer's for a tune-up or a serious overhaul. Also, some people do their own farrier work, but most don't. Not to mention the amount of people who use vets, chiropractors, massage therapists, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



None of those really have anything to do with if something is a sport. Maybe barely the Olympics reference. The English definition of Sport has been posted. Clearly many things we do with horses are competitive, and require skill and physical abilities. Ever seen a joust ?
Maybe there wouldnt even be any argument if the horse side would quit saying things like, "It is too a sport because..... (insert something that has nothing to do with "sport"

Some of these posts sound like Wrassling arguments, People that try to say wrassling is real and justify it with saying, Let me do X to you and see if it hurts, Oh sorry there genious because soemthing is painful has nothing to do with reality of the event. But then again wrasslin fans over the age of 12 generally arnt known for their cognitive abilities.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I don't know if I consider recreational riding a sport, but it's definitely not easy. However, I do believe that individuals who ride at a competitive level ARE athletes. It's not easy to ride at that level and not everyone can. Almost anyone can hop on a horse and 'ride' it... but most people will never, ever get to the level that Olympians have to ride at to even be considered.

What gets me is people who say jockeys aren't athletes. Sure, they're just 'riding'... but it takes a lot of skill and athleticism to be able to hold the jockey crouch while controlling a 1000 pound animal who doesn't want to be rated. It takes incredible body strength to be able to control that animal and an amazing sense of timing and strategy to bring that animal home safely. It takes incredible self control to maintain their weight and dedication to move up the ranks and ride anything past the claimers. I admire jockeys greatly.


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

Joe, that's what I said...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Saw this cool vid the other day, thought it was relevant to this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha i just put things i consider make it a sport. it might not be right by definition but to what i consider a sport. 
and for mechanics i didn't mean a trainer. people might have access for a vet for simple injuries others may not. i know i don't. we are our own vets for little things whether we believe it or not. therefore in my mind it equates to a mechanics type thing for our sport. 
either way its every individuals own opinion on how they look at. 
if you wanted to get techincal and point it out bluntly to people. give examples
race horses= short /long distance track running
competitive trail and xcountry= marathon races
jumping= not sure of what its called but the jumping while running on atrack
barrel/pole bending/gaming/polo/etc= sports like basketball, soccer
vaulting = gymnastics

and so forth
and i don't mean you have to have constant battle for alpha but you have to keep that type of persona


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I personally have had this type of discussion with my fitness obsessed sister-in-law who didn't think horseback riding was a physical activity worth her interest. i found a website that states the calories burned for the average person when engaged in horseback riding. i.e. for a 150 lb person-you burn 281 calories/hr doing general riding, 176cal/hr for riding at a walk, 457 cal/hr riding at a trot and 563cal/hr riding at a gallop. Horseback riding takes a lot of skill and uses a lot of different muscle groups to partake in it. I personally think you have to be physically fit to ride and anything that takes people out of the house and off the couch has to be good for you.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Love the video. I have seen it before and enjoyed it. Nice perspective!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Horse riding - is it a 'sport'?* I too have been asked this question in a deprecating manner, usually by a ball player. 

Mostly the question comes from individuals who have little or no idea what it means to sit and control 1000 pounds of muscle and blood, born with four legs, able to run at 30 miles per hour, capable of pulling a ton in weight, and fit to jump over five feet. 
The horse is fitted by Nature with a mouth the size of a crocodile and equipped with four steel shod hooves capable of projecting massive force. 
A horse is an intelligent animal with a mind of its own yet it can be a kindly animal capable of carrying its rider over rough unmade terrain, uphill and down dale, for over 100 miles per day. 
A horse is a thing of beauty and power deserving respect.
A ball is a pumped up globe of plastic, inert until kicked or thrown. 

But what does '_*sport*_' mean? 
I understand synonyns to be: 
_*game*_, (meaning: any form of play or amusement)
_*hobby*_, (meaning: something that a person likes to work at)
_*pastime*_ (meaning: a way of spending spare time pleasantly 
Undoubtedly horse riding fits in with the meaning of these synonyms as defined.


Actually Collins Dictionary states: _"sport" - as noun to mean:_
1 any recreational activity or diversion
2 such an activity requiring bodily exertion and carried on according to a set 
of rules whether outdoors or indoors
3 fun or play
To compete perhaps at show jumping, cross country or dressage is unquestionably a 'sport'. As is trail riding, hacking, fox hunting and team chasing. 

From a personal point of view I have yet to be questioned by any male as to my manliness for having held a lifetime of interest in horses. On a few occasions in the past I have managed to persuade a male friend to take a ride on a carefully selected gentle horse. My brother was my only success. The other friends each slunk away, suddenly realising that if I had not been there to control the horse, they would have hit the dust - pronto. Today my devious mare is unforgiving of incompetence in any human and she'll test the skills of every rider who dares to sit on her back. 
No, horse riding is no armchair sport, indeed, it could be aptly described as a 'passion'. 

*After further consideration, perhaps horse riding is not a 'sport'. *
*In truth to own a horse, and to look after it, is a "lifestyle". *
*No question*.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it's worse when some Equestrians degrade other sports, like they are superior over them or something. I don't think riding horses is any more grueling than playing football, soccer, or anything else. Anybody in any sport that is dedicated to it will practice their *** off to win or do the best they can. 

EDA: I'm not referring to anybody on this forum.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Reminds me of my days as a trail guide, used to love seeing the people come in thinking all they had to do was *sit* there, and how bad they waddled to their cars after the ride. :rofl:


I see this ALLLL the time at work, as a trail guide 

I agree that horseback riding in itself is not a sport, but there are sports that involve horses. Like any one that is in the Olympics, people can't really argue and say it's not a sport if it's in the Olympics.


----------



## asaioffreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

my responce is... riding horses is not only considered a sport but an extream sport, because that you are riding a large animal with its own mind capable of making its own decisions... and as horse people we know that they very often do make their own decisions on a regular basis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> *Shrugs* If people don't think it's a sport, that's their problem._ I_ know it's a sport, and I'm not going to stress over what non-horsey people think about it.



Ditto!


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I'm enjoying all of your opinions. I probably should have been more detailed in my post but hey it was late at night! 

My first post didn't include the entire conversation. The girl said before that it doesn't take that much skill. And some other things. Now if she would have just said Riding horses isn't a sport then I would probably just leave it be because people say it ALL the time around here. But she had to mention the SKILL part. Then I start to talk.. hahaha. 

What I meant by riding horses is Competitive Riding. I know that leisure riding/trail riding isn't really a sport unless you do it competitively (Well..Endurance and such) Things like Jumping, Barrel/Poles, Gymkhana, Western and basically everything you can show competitively *I* consider a sport. 

I don't like saying that Equestrian is superior to all other sports because I myself have experience in another sport. So i can't really be biased. But obviously there will be those people that will say their sport is superior to the rest and cause an argument.

Again, Thanks for all of your responses. I just like hearing other people's opinions other than my own or my family's. It gives me a new perspective!


----------



## asaioffreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

all horse back riding is a sport, competitive or not. you work every muscle in the body to ride, weather you are a weekend rider or a competitor. and to be completely honest i jumped, ran barrels, trails, pleasure, cross country, and many others and still have yet to see a rider more fit than an exercise/race prep rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm too old to argue with ignorant people who also happen to be pig headed.


----------



## asaioffreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

first off im not trying to argue with you nor am i ignorant or pig headed. all im saying is you dont have to compete with horses for your riding to be considered a sport. thats like saying i play hockey for fun but i dont play on a recognized team so im not playing a sport. some people ride for leasure, and its still a sport. any time you throw your leg over a horse you are taking part in a sport called horse back riding. like you mentioned before there is a lot of skill and talent involved in riding horses. it takes balance and control to stay on their backs. so just because you personally dont feel that its a sport if your not competeing dosent mean that its not. everyone is intitalled to their own opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Riding is not a sport. It is a lifestyle.


----------

